# Brooke



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

That is adorable! Yeah to your vet.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw that is adorable!! they are both beautiful.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww gotta love a tenderhearted vet and a sweet dog & kitty pic!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great picture, and what a great vet!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, she is awesome and beyond kindhearted.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those two are really relaxed. It's surprising they aren't headed for the floor they are so busy being boneless.

What a great picture and wonderful vet.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome pic and vet!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome photo. I think your vet's assistant, Brooke, does as wonderful work as your vet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture. You have an amazing vet.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet picture!!! You have an awesome vet.....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

so darn cute!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That is an amazing picture AND an amazing vet!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Love the expression on Thoreau's face.  What a great photo!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How cute is that!? What a great vet


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how 'owners' can up and decide to euthanize their pet (especially cats) because they no longer fit their lifestyle. I am so happy to hear of other vets that take in these 'discarded' cats and give them a wonderful home. Kudos to your vet!!


----------

